# Tax Reform Side-By-Side Comparison, Current Law to New Tax Law



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Here's a good comparison of the new tax law to the old tax law:

https://www.taxbuzz.com/blog/tax-reform-side-by-side-comparison-current-law-to-new-tax-law


----------



## Safe_Driver_4_U (Apr 2, 2017)

looks like after 2018 we can't deduct Net Operating Losses!


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Safe_Driver_4_U said:


> looks like after 2018 we can't deduct Net Operating Losses!


NOL for Uber driving?


----------



## SteveNBham (Dec 30, 2015)

I lost $500 last year driving for Uber/Lyft on my taxes.

Everywhere I go, I turn the app on - even if it is to go buy a donut. Mileage deduction with very good records = NOL.


----------

